
UK police deny responsibility for poster urging to report kids using Kali Linux - GordonS
https://www.zdnet.com/article/uk-police-distance-themselves-from-poster-warning-parents-to-report-kids-for-using-kali-linux/
======
akadruid1
if you read to the end of the article, it's been update to say that one of the
police agencies with a logo on the poster IS actually admitting to producing
the poster! And these are not rural bobbies but in theory an "elite"
specialist force. So when you snitch on your child, these clowns will be the
"experts" conducting the investigation. You have to hope that the kids caught
in this dragnet encounter someone at the CPA who knows what a VM actually is
otherwise they'll be taking a plea bargain which gives them a criminal record
and prevents them ever using their technical skills for a productive job.

------
class4behavior
Interesting that this isn't getting any tracking on HN. Too much of such
nonsense from the UK already?

It's truly sad to see parents being encouraged to involve the police instead
of informing themselves what their children, family members, are doing. This
just shows by what kind of dystopian party this warning notice has been
created.

~~~
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22320016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22320016)
371 points, 145 comments, was on the front page quite a bit

~~~
class4behavior
Ah, thanks! It seems I should've tried a few more search terms.

